# Handpainted Haviland Limoges Gold, Serving+ tea cups, Christmas!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This set can be purchased by the piece or any number I have, ideal for Christmas with all the gold on them. I am parting with a very special set of very old French Porcelain dishes and hope someone else will treasure them. The back dates on these confirm that they are from 1890's to 1930. The pattern is 20645 and is very heavy handpainted gold on glistening porcelain. Kept in a china cabinet their entire existence is the only way to retain that shine and the high gloss of the gold. There are no chips, or defects unless listed on the item below...I have not seen a more beautiful set to place with a Christmas or Holiday meal! Every piece has two stamps which say Haviland France in green, Haviland and Company Limoges in red.

This is the most beautiful and elegant Butter Dish...just stunning and it holds a lot of butter! The nice part about this pattern is that it can match many other vintage patterns! 8 1/2" across and 4 1/2 inches high. Hard to find one in this condition, $35 plus postage to be determined. By the handle the pattern looks like tiny crosses. Remember when they made homemade butter in round molds? The Butter Dish lid has the pattern number on it, 20645.











The Cream and Sugar set can't be parted..they are too unique and look perfect together so I want to sell them as a set. Creamer is 4" high and 5" wide, the Sugar Bowl is 7 inches wide, double handled and 4 1/2 inches high. I would like to get $35 plus shipping for the pair. There is one very small fleck of Gold missing on the handle of the Creamer.










One Serving Bowl measuring 5 1/2 inches high and 3 inches tall. There is one fleck of paint missing on one of the scallops. The rest of the Gold is in excellent condition. Willing to sell this piece for $8 plus shipping to be determined by location.



















These Tea cups are just wonderful, shimmering Gold and glistening porcelain. They can be purchased as singles for a special gift or in the set of 6. 3 3/4 inches wide and 1 7/8 tall for the cup and the saucer is 5 1/2 inches wide. Together they are 2 1/2 inches tall. I am only asking $12 per Tea Cup set! I have seen these for up to $50 each in antique stores...










Who would not love these darling Butter dishes? They are 3 7/8 inches wide and 7/8 inches high. I only have four so for the set I would take $15 plus shipping to be determined by location.










The soup bowls are amazing and so elegant, they will hold so many other things and can be used as side service bowls. They measure 7 1/2 inches wide and 1 3/4 inches tall with nicely sloped sides. I have 8 of them and would like $9 each plus postage to be determined by location. 










The Berry Bowls are the sweetest dishes, full of shine and shimmer, they measure 5 inches by 1 1/2 inches high. I have 8 available and want $8 each plus postage to be determined. 










For anyone who wants sets, please contact me ASAP for a better deal and combined postage cost. I really love these and know someone else will too!

I accept paypal and post office money orders, carefully concealed cash of small amounts is ok. 

You can write me or post on this page. I will be careful with any orders as they are ideal Christmas gifts. 

[email protected] is also my paypal payment account.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Back stamp pic... They all have stamps.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for viewing my post...the set is now re homed. :banana:


----------

